# Is GH worth while?



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Like the title says. Whats the comparison to AAS?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am doing both mate and IMO yes.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

How about the cost comparison?

Does GH reduce bf or is that just a myth??


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

if youre looking for something that helps you lean out (not drop fat like its melting though) heals all aches and injuries quickly (not jesus laying his hands on though) and helps maintain and gain some good solid muscle mass (but not as fast as some aas though) then its worth it, if you find a good source of it thats not going to be underdosed or bunk...

but imho it doesnt compare to aas for growth/strength potential...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

cost is a lot more than aas mate... no comparison really...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> How about the cost comparison?
> 
> Does GH reduce bf or is that just a myth??


Yes it can help you lesan up mate and bit difficult to discuss price but it is more expensive than gear.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

im really considering it. Seems alot easier, especially because you can jab it SQ...much easier and no pip


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> im really considering it. Seems alot easier, especially because you can jab it SQ...much easier and no pip


There's no pip if you do it IM mate either, its a tiny pin.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

how about the longer term results and sides?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> how about the longer term results and sides?


Not sure, only been on it 6 weeks mate.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Can anyone else shed any light??


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

not sure about loooong term sides but they are not severe if any...


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

so on average its safer then ass? and you dont need to pct?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Milky said:


> There's no pip if you do it IM mate either, its a tiny pin.


no PIP from quality GH, cheaper bottom end crap stings and leaves soreness, to my recent discovery!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I have to say, nice back clubber!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

well maybe... eg I know a chap who uses aas and gets no real sides at all, doesnt do pct and is fine... imho try aas first as its much more cost effective and will get results in the big and strong dept... much more so than gh... then if they are too harsh try the gh... but dont expect miracles...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> I have to say, nice back clubber!!!


He doesnt look to shabby from the front either mate, the fu*king lump !


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ive been dabbling with aas for a while. Using pro chems 1-rip atm. Was thinking adding var.

But my asked my supplier about GH and he said its good stuff and can be more effective in the long run though it is more expensive.

But then again i suppose the resuts will all depend on the individual.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> I have to say, nice back clubber!!!


thanks (its not from GH lol).


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> thanks (its not from GH lol).


If it was id be straight on the phone to my supplier lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> ive been dabbling with aas for a while. Using pro chems 1-rip atm. Was thinking adding var.
> 
> But my asked my supplier about *GH and he said its good stuff and can be more effective in the long run though it is more expensive*.
> 
> But then again i suppose the resuts will all depend on the individual.


like i mentioned afew mins ago, i recently tried some Kefei blue tops, first time ive ever tried any GH other than Dr Lins or Original Hyges, and it was shocking!

i ran 20iu ED for 4 days and only got mild stiffness/sides, with instant soreness on the jab sites from every jab, IM and SubQ.

after 4 days i switched over to Original Hyges @ 8iu ED. I managed 4 days before having to half the dose due to painful sides, especially round the ankles.

to me that shows the difference in quality. You pay for what you get, 100%.

Hyges all the way from now on.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

GH is the single most important drug in body building today.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well there goes that idea.... my guy has non lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

wevans no its not...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> GH is the single most important drug in body building today.


no insulin would be .


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> no insulin would be .


GH then Slin.



Greyphantom said:


> wevans no its not...


So is!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

finlay04 said:


> Like the title says. Whats the comparison to AAS?


There is no comparison to AAS, you will get far bigger on gear than GH........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wevans2303 said:


> GH is the single most important drug in body building today.


It is not even in the top 2......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

finlay04 said:


> ive been dabbling with aas for a while. Using pro chems 1-rip atm. Was thinking adding var.
> 
> But my asked my supplier about GH and he said its good stuff and can be more effective in the long run though it is more expensive.
> 
> But then again i suppose the resuts will all depend on the individual.


Yea I bet he did and I am sure he would love you to buy it from him


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Been on 2iu a day for the last 13 months now, just with the odd week break when I travel out of the country. So, as for long term sides, I would say NONE at the dose I'm on.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Milky said:


> I am doing both mate and IMO yes.


Milky how many iu's are you injecting per day? Also do you split the dose am/pm, so 2 injections per day?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Milky how many iu's are you injecting per day? Also do you split the dose am/pm, so 2 injections per day?


I take 5 iu's Gh a day in the morning one hit, only take it Mon to Fri...

The Slin l take PWO again 5 iu's..


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Milky said:


> I take 5 iu's Gh a day in the morning one hit, only take it Mon to Fri...
> 
> The Slin l take PWO again 5 iu's..


Have you noticed any benefits in 6 weeks? Plus what are the side-effects of HGH? I was thinking of trying it....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Have you noticed any benefits in 6 weeks? Plus what are the side-effects of HGH? I was thinking of trying it....


Not noticed any sides as such mate but feel a lot less niggles / pains and seem to be cutting up nicely..

It may be a co incidence mate but it may not be.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

how long did it take for you to notice any changes?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> how long did it take for you to notice any changes?


Personally l would say about a month before l could actually sit and think, yeah l feel better etc..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Can anyone else shed any light??


Great stuff,when used correctly,with roids,t3,during 90's i put on loads of mass.

Used again 7 yrs ago and got very strong and very big(i am not a bodybuilder-love heavy weights)i love it.

Be careful as people sell HCG in vials as Gh


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Milky said:


> Not noticed any sides as such mate but feel a lot less niggles / pains and seem to be cutting up nicely..
> 
> It may be a co incidence mate but it may not be.


Yeah i heard its supposed to help with injuries thats the reason im thinking of taking it....plus i heard after a certain age your natural HGH diminishes.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Yeah i heard its supposed to help with injuries thats the reason im thinking of taking it....plus i heard after a certain age your natural HGH diminishes.


Yeah think its 35 to 40 mate..

I may not eb taking anywhere near enough but l am new to it and like everything you learn by trial and error !


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> ive been dabbling with aas for a while. Using pro chems 1-rip atm. Was thinking adding var.
> 
> But my asked my supplier about GH and he said its good stuff and can be more effective in the long run though it is more expensive.
> 
> But then again i suppose the resuts will all depend on the individual.


GH will NOT, repeat NOT make you leaner.. or put ANY muscle on you, even at 12iu/day for months... even pharma..



Clubber Lang said:


> thanks (its not from GH lol).


man speaks truth....

Look I'm the same age as milky am pretty sure (42) and, if i don't take 2iu GH/day.. i feel my joints really badly... barely train some days.. i've only gone of for a couple of months when i was in Oz, and NEVER want to go of it again..

BUT.. if you're under 35.. doubt you will notice that benefit..

Also, I've tried 6iu, 10iu, 12iu for a few months each, none made me leaner.. or put muscle on over a one year period. Insulin gives INSTANT (1month) muscle gain... and cheap as chips...

DNP rips you up.. better than anything.. and its cheap..

GH is good for anti-aging and well being, but muscle mass or fat loss there is far cheaper, and FAR MORE EFFECTIVE tools..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> GH will NOT, repeat NOT make you leaner.. or put ANY muscle on you, even at 12iu/day for months... even pharma..
> 
> man speaks truth....
> 
> ...


There you go, nothing more to be said on the matter..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> GH will NOT, repeat NOT make you leaner.. or put ANY muscle on you, even at 12iu/day for months... even pharma..


disagree with this mate, i would agree that there are faster compounds out there to get lean but GH will definatly assist in getting you lean, it does this by breaking down fatty tissue (the key is using it in a way where you can make use of this action)



ausbuilt said:


> Also, I've tried 6iu, 10iu, 12iu for a few months each, none made me leaner.. or put muscle on over a one year period. Insulin gives INSTANT (1month) muscle gain... and cheap as chips.....


disagree with this as well i have used insulin and there was no instant muscle in one month yes bigger but not instant muscle.....



ausbuilt said:


> DNP rips you up.. better than anything.. and its cheap....


and dangerouse and yes i have used it alot in my time



ausbuilt said:


> GH is good for anti-aging and well being, but muscle mass or fat loss there is far cheaper, and FAR MORE EFFECTIVE tools..


this is very true....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Milky said:


> There you go, nothing more to be said on the matter..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


>


I respect both you and Aus mate and l only listen to personal experiences of things....

I am new to GH and Slin so not sure what is nest for me. You and Aus have yrs of using it behind you therefore far more experience than most of us on here..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I standby what i said--in a stack--brilliant:cool2:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

i'm pretty much a newb to gh too, but reading the last bit of this thread anyone would just think what the hell is the point in it?

theres far better things for leaning out and theres far better things for adding mass...yet gh costs far, far more than anything else?!!

surely it has to be the worst value for money ped in history?

please tell me people who run it year after year and spend thousands on it are not just doing so for the anti ageing benefits! lol

not talking about people running 1 or 2 iu a day but people taking 5-10 or more consistently.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I think gh is really a commitment tbh , if your going to do it you need to be committed to doing it for quite a while 6-12 months at least , I've been taking 5iu every day apart from weekends for the past two months (first month was kigtropin hgh and this month I'm using lixus ) whilst I haven't had sides , I've just started to see a better chizzled look and when I take it before bed I have a better quality sleep . I've got 4 boxes of kigtropin and 1 box of lixus left to get through


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> disagree with this mate, i would agree that there are faster compounds out there to get lean but GH will definatly assist in getting you lean, it does this by breaking down fatty tissue (the key is using it in a way where you can make use of this action)
> 
> ok you're right- but to make use of FFAs you have to be fasted.. so alternate day fast, or at least 2hours of no food.. so yes it hekps when you're dieting hard, but if you have other energy sources in the blood stream.. FFA don't get used.... so GH in itseld doesnt make you leaner- its the diet..
> 
> ...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> There you go, nothing more to be said on the matter..


fair play milky.. i oversimplified.. I actually agree with PSCARB, but its not that GH does this stuff just by taking it.. you really have to change your diet for the fat loss...

at any rate at our age- it will let us TRAIN HARDER..as joints less of an issue.. and that will lead to more muscle form the AAS repairing the muscle...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> fair play milky.. i oversimplified.. I actually agree with PSCARB, but its not that GH does this stuff just by taking it.. you really have to change your diet for the fat loss...
> 
> at any rate at our age- it will let us TRAIN HARDER..as joints less of an issue.. and that will lead to more muscle form the AAS repairing the muscle...


I think you both gave your own experiences which in your opinons are right, dont think you actually disagreed that much TBH.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i think PSCARB said once on here GH was like the icing on the cake... and I guess my main point is to many on here expect the GH to be the cake.. its not, thats loads of AAS, training, Diet.. etc

and last but not least... time in the iron game.... best phsiques.. have years behind them, eg PSCARB, weeman, Big Sliver Back etc..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> i think PSCARB said once on here GH was like the icing on the cake... and I guess my main point is to many on here expect the GH to be the cake.. its not, thats loads of AAS, training, Diet.. etc


Yeah he has and its the exact same thing my mate told me, the final peice of the jigsaw and why you shouldnt go blowing loads of money on it expecting miracullous results...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TBH you know l think the " growth " misleads people.....


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

ive never used the stuff personally, but i think a lot of it is in the name itself, GROWTH, it just sounds like it will make u grow, before reading this post i would of assumed that it was great for growing, although i probably wont get round to trying and experiencing it for myself for sometime yet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> i think PSCARB said once on here GH was like the icing on the cake... and I guess my main point is to many on here expect the GH to be the cake.. its not, thats loads of AAS, training, Diet.. etc
> 
> and last but not least... time in the iron game.... best phsiques.. have years behind them, eg PSCARB, weeman, Big Sliver Back etc..


We could go round and round in the release of FFA's but I think in the end we would both be right  I do agree totally with the post above far to many expect to be a Pro from using GH when in my opinion you should have the physique you want to get the most out of it........the name is misleading.....



Milky said:


> TBH you know l think the " growth " misleads people.....


definitely mate "anti-catabolic" would be a better name when thinking of it in BB terms .......

Nothing is magical I have been very lucky to be able to use GH for 9yrs and in recent years that has been pharma grade, yet I have not suddenly woke up with a physique like Ronnie's  if mixed with Insulin, gear, DNP then you have a stack that has the promise to build muscle but then you go down the route of risk over return plus not everyone with react favorably.......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> We could go round and round in the release of FFA's but I think in the end we would both be right  I do agree totally with the post above far to many expect to be a Pro from using GH when in my opinion you should have the physique you want to get the most out of it........the name is misleading.....
> 
> definitely mate "anti-catabolic" would be a better name when thinking of it in BB terms .......
> 
> Nothing is magical I have been very lucky to be able to use GH for 9yrs and in recent years that has been pharma grade, yet I have not suddenly woke up with a physique like Ronnie's  if mixed with Insulin, gear, DNP then you have a stack that has the promise to build muscle but then you go down the route of risk over return plus not everyone with react favorably.......


Plus its one hell of a cost !


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

well i definitely don`t believe in any magic substance, i'm too long in the tooth to believe in miracles, but for the cost of running gh at a 'decent' dose i would want to see some pretty significant benefits within a year or so.

if not whats the point? if money is no object then fair enough, or if you're an elite BB and that tiny extra edge is possibly going to make the difference in you making a career of it or not, fair enough...if not, whats the point if the benefits are pretty minimal.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I got offered decent stuff for a good price two weeks back, but I declined. Even though I'm of an age to benefit from it I can't really justify the long term expense it would entail....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

slightly off subject buy relavant seen u tube stallone at 65?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

not yet tried gh yet but at 50 i aint looking to bad but i will def give it a go in about 5 years time


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> slightly off subject buy relavant seen u tube stallone at 65?


It's very relevant, he used lots of HGH and was even caught importing some in to the USA


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> It's very relevant, he used lots of HGH and was even caught importing some in to the USA


12 boxes for a month trip==money is good !i thought it was to aus filming


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

i ruptured my rotart cuff. Would GH help with that?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

no


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

vetran said:


> not yet tried gh yet but at 50 i aint looking to bad but i will def give it a go in about 5 years time


Peptides would be a better choice mate



finlay04 said:


> i ruptured my rotart cuff. Would GH help with that?


yes it will help with recovery



gymfreak786 said:



> Apparently abusing growth hormone can lead to internal organ enlargements..like liver..intestines etc. You know proper olympian bodybuilders and other professionals.. if you look at there stomachs.. its blown out .. allthough it will defo be hard.. but apparatly this is there internal organs enlarging like there intestines. And another thing I heard is that It could give you the jhonny bravo jaw... gives your body iregularities like big jaw..big hands and feet etc.. I heard all of this.. is this true?


this is a myth passed on by people who know nothing about GH


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

if i got bigger hands, bigeger tongue and bigger.... You get the idea 

Think my girlfriend would go nutes lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

gymfreak786 said:


> Apparently abusing growth hormone can lead to internal organ enlargements..like liver..intestines etc. You know proper olympian bodybuilders and other professionals.. if you look at there stomachs.. its blown out .. allthough it will defo be hard.. but apparatly this is there internal organs enlarging like there intestines. And another thing I heard is that It could give you the jhonny bravo jaw... gives your body iregularities like big jaw..big hands and feet etc.. I heard all of this.. is this true?


That would be early reciss monkey extract gh

the distended ab is steroid bloat.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Peptides would be a better choice mate
> 
> yes it will help with recovery
> 
> this is a myth passed on by people who know nothing about GH


YOU sure about r.c. injury it could be miss-aligned now!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Just to get it out the way...there is no proof at all to what causes distention of the gut, if it was one thing like GH or Insulin or Gear it would happen to everyone and it doesn't, it is probably a combination of the above along with food amounts and genetics........


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> *Peptides would be a better choice mate*
> 
> yes it will help with recovery
> 
> this is a myth passed on by people who know nothing about GH


paul can you explain why ? i value your opinion


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Just to get it out the way...there is no proof at all to what causes distention of the gut, if it was one thing like GH or Insulin or Gear it would happen to everyone and it doesn't, it is probably a combination of the above along with food amounts and genetics........


Ok but is there proof it is not,roid bloat.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

so what do gh actually do then if its doesnt do the things people have always thought?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

are peptides or GH worthwhile at 20??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> so what do gh actually do then if its doesnt do the things people have always thought?


whilst ans to last post is being looked up------fcuk =====embrio====baby====child====adult ====slow and stop(tick over 18-21yrs)


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

BIGLBS385 said:


> whilst ans to last post is being looked up------fcuk =====embrio====baby====child====adult ====slow and stop(tick over 18-21yrs)


you seem to have missed 'teenager' pal


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> you seem to have missed 'teenager' pal


**** at 48 and still on -****!that;s it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BIGLBS385 said:


> YOU sure about r.c. injury it could be miss-aligned now!


Yes mate as in any type of injury recovery is key and GH will increase your recovery time



vetran said:


> paul can you say why i value your opinion


there is a very detailed answer mate (it's to late  ) but simply put....I am assuming you will be wanting to use GH for the youthful sides (recovery, skin, muscle tone etc) peptides will turn back the clock so you are releasing the same amount of GH (your own GH which is another good reason) as you did when you was in your late teens/twenties..........as we get older we produce the same amount of GH as we did when we was 20 the difference is the release amount for the GH pulse through the day....think of it this way your GH output is like a garden hose spilling water, the release is your thumb over the end...in your youth when you released a GH pu

Se your thumb would be lifted off the end so the GH could flow freely, when we age the thumb lifts off less and less as we age....peptides lift the thumb off again..........so the GH flows freely....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Ok but is there proof it is not,roid bloat.


As much proof as there is to show it is caused by steroids



HAWKUS said:


> so what do gh actually do then if its doesnt do the things people have always thought?


it does do what people think it does it just doesn't do it to the degree people think....


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate as in any type of injury recovery is key and GH will increase your recovery time
> 
> *there is a very detailed answer mate (it's to late *  *) but simply put....I am assuming you will be wanting to use GH for the youthful sides (recovery, skin, muscle tone etc) peptides will turn back the clock so you are releasing the same amount of GH (your own GH which is another good reason) as you did when you was in your late teens/twenties..........as we get older we produce the same amount of GH as we did when we was 20 the difference is the release amount for the GH pulse through the day....think of it this way your GH output is like a garden hose spilling water, the release is your thumb over the end...in your youth when you released a GH pu*
> 
> ...


ok gotcha thanks for explaining it laymans terms lol,when the time comes i will research peptides thankyou


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate as in any type of injury recovery is key and GH will increase your recovery time
> 
> there is a very detailed answer mate (it's to late  ) but simply put....I am assuming you will be wanting to use GH for the youthful sides (recovery, skin, muscle tone etc) peptides will turn back the clock so you are releasing the same amount of GH (your own GH which is another good reason) as you did when you was in your late teens/twenties..........as we get older we produce the same amount of GH as we did when we was 20 the difference is the release amount for the GH pulse through the day....think of it this way your GH output is like a garden hose spilling water, the release is your thumb over the end...in your youth when you released a GH pu
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate as in any type of injury recovery is key and GH will increase your recovery time
> 
> there is a very detailed answer mate (it's to late  ) but simply put....I am assuming you will be wanting to use GH for the youthful sides (recovery, skin, muscle tone etc) peptides will turn back the clock so you are releasing the same amount of GH (your own GH which is another good reason) as you did when you was in your late teens/twenties..........as we get older we produce the same amount of GH as we did when we was 20 the difference is the release amount for the GH pulse through the day....think of it this way your GH output is like a garden hose spilling water, the release is your thumb over the end...in your youth when you released a GH pu
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i never said it would not need some attention??? i said that using GH would help with the recovery by shortening it.......if you snapped your leg in half GH would not prevent this but it would increase the speed of the recovery period....


paul would running low dose hgh in AM then peps at night time be worthwhile from a gain point of view ? im thinking of trying this but keeping cost down as much as possible so came up with that idea .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i never said it would not need some attention??? i said that using GH would help with the recovery by shortening it.......if you snapped your leg in half GH would not prevent this but it would increase the speed of the recovery period....


 You never said it may either,Not if something out of line it would need to be put back first or all gh in world would do dick!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> paul would running low dose hgh in AM then peps at night time be worthwhile from a gain point of view ? im thinking of trying this but keeping cost down as much as possible so came up with that idea .


its the way I run it, not becuase of cost- I view peps before bed as a pituitary "PCT" to make sure i keep pumping my own out.. despite having a nice juicy 2iu every morning...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> its the way I run it, not becuase of cost- I view peps before bed as a pituitary "PCT" to make sure i keep pumping my own out.. despite having a nice juicy 2iu every morning...


yeah i did wonder if gh am and peps pm would be the better option , my aim is to run gh am ghrp/ghrh pm aas and insulin but the slin is tricky for me to run as i train late so i thought maybe i could run slin 2x day am and noon then 3x on saturday when ive done my event training around noon , if that makes sense ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah i did wonder if gh am and peps pm would be the better option , my aim is to run gh am ghrp/ghrh pm aas and insulin but the slin is tricky for me to run as i train late so i thought maybe i could run slin 2x day am and noon then 3x on saturday when ive done my event training around noon , if that makes sense ?


that can work.. on the days you do 2x shots.. i'd use 15iu each shot..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> paul would running low dose hgh in AM then peps at night time be worthwhile from a gain point of view ? im thinking of trying this but keeping cost down as much as possible so came up with that idea .


yes mate this is one way to run it



BIGLBS385 said:


> You never said it may either,Not if something out of line it would need to be put back first or all gh in world would do dick!


i never said alot of things.....you are right if the joint needed putting back GH would do d1ck for that but when joints misaligned and have to be re-located this causes trauma on the surrounding muscle and nerve tissue, so GH will help with the recovery of that......


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

run 5iu pre bed and i can absolutely say it makes a big defence to bf levels in a very short time. Weather this is pulling water inside the muscle or not, im not sure as only been using for 20 days, but i noticed the difference for sure.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

One of the more informative threads on hgh :thumbup1:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> paul would running low dose hgh in AM then peps at night time be worthwhile from a gain point of view ? im thinking of trying this but keeping cost down as much as possible so came up with that idea .


this is what i do, not from a costs perspective, but 2iu for its anti aging and well being effects, and peps pre bed to stimulate my own release (kind of like PCT eveny night for the pituitary gland)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys if you are not running GH or peptides then adding them to your daily routine will be worthwhile just do not let your expectations to what they will give be to high.....and you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Great stuff,when used correctly,with roids,t3,during 90's i put on loads of mass.
> 
> Used again 7 yrs ago and got very strong and very big(i am not a bodybuilder-love heavy weights)i love it.
> 
> Be careful as people sell HCG in vials as Gh


how did you use it mate,am and pm.would 4-5i.u be enoug to use with it.im not a bodybuilder,light weight strongman,need to stay within my weight and looking to improve my strength. next cycle plan is equpoise,var,gh,with a small amount ov test for 6 weeks,then switch to tren.wud u recomend slin?


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

hi very good thread

im 23 and was thinking of taking HGH to help fix my rotator cuff but is my body still producing growth ATM or would it be worth while taking it


----------



## Rob300 (Apr 15, 2012)

pmsl at last comment! on a more serious note, those who said they had tried GH im considering it myself. what are the pros and cons?


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate as in any type of injury recovery is key and GH will increase your recovery time
> 
> there is a very detailed answer mate (it's to late  ) but simply put....I am assuming you will be wanting to use GH for the youthful sides (recovery, skin, muscle tone etc) peptides will turn back the clock so you are releasing the same amount of GH (your own GH which is another good reason) as you did when you was in your late teens/twenties..........as we get older we produce the same amount of GH as we did when we was 20 the difference is the release amount for the GH pulse through the day....think of it this way your GH output is like a garden hose spilling water, the release is your thumb over the end...in your youth when you released a GH pu
> 
> Se your thumb would be lifted off the end so the GH could flow freely, when we age the thumb lifts off less and less as we age....peptides lift the thumb off again..........so the GH flows freely....


Paul is correct to assume that peptides would be a better choice also regarding the leaning out effect? I started studying your article but it is not straightforward to me as I lack some background there and it takes some times for me to study and keep up.

Thanks

A


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

I know nothing about GH and only take oral supplements but I'm wondering if, as a *42 year old woman*, GH might be worth me investing in? Any thoughts?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Leigh L said:


> I know nothing about GH and only take oral supplements but I'm wondering if, as a *42 year old woman*, GH might be worth me investing in? Any thoughts?


definitely doses of 1-2iu per day reaps alot of benefits for women.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

how long will gh keep in fridge wen mixed with sterile water


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> definitely doses of 1-2iu per day reaps alot of benefits for women.


What will it do for me, Paul?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

jones105 said:


> how did you use it mate,am and pm.would 4-5i.u be enoug to use with it.im not a bodybuilder,light weight strongman,need to stay within my weight and looking to improve my strength. next cycle plan is equpoise,var,gh,with a small amount ov test for 6 weeks,then switch to tren.wud u recomend slin?


The thing is buddy new ways have moved on a long way,90's was good and we where learning,much is now changed,back then it was deca 400mg/week with sus 250 every 4 days and anabol every day,4/5 iu at 4 am as that is when we thought natural release was timed and we went back to sleep with GHB (now illegal)as it gave another natural release we beleived.

The modern way is the one i am doing.peps am on rising,Gh2.5iu leave 30 mins b4 eating,in evening no food from 6pm peps half hour b4 bed and 2.5iu Gh again,you can fit another in afternoon as long as 3 hours are between doses,as pscarb pointed out someplace do not exceed 2.5 iu per Gh pin on this protocol as it will start a bleed effect.T3/T4 needs to be run realy however i have had to stop it today as it is not helping a condition i have!!Slin with it makes it perfect Imo


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

biglbs said:


> The thing is buddy new ways have moved on a long way,90's was good and we where learning,much is now changed,back then it was deca 400mg/week with sus 250 every 4 days and anabol every day,4/5 iu at 4 am as that is when we thought natural release was timed and we went back to sleep with GHB (now illegal)as it gave another natural release we beleived.
> 
> The modern way is the one i am doing.peps am on rising,Gh2.5iu leave 30 mins b4 eating,in evening no food from 6pm peps half hour b4 bed and 2.5iu Gh again,you can fit another in afternoon as long as 3 hours are between doses,as pscarb pointed out someplace do not exceed 2.5 iu per Gh pin on this protocol as it will start a bleed effect.T3/T4 needs to be run realy however i have had to stop it today as it is not helping a condition i have!!Slin with it makes it perfect Imo


sound advice mate,would 5iu of gh be enough split am/pm.slin with am shot???

alot ov pple on here dont rate it for strength,so was wondering if it is worth me doing,as strength without size is main goal.tha aas im using are mild realy but a switch to tren and halo few weeks out will up my aggression etc...

last thing mate,how long will gh last in fridge wen mixt with sterile?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Leigh L said:


> What will it do for me, Paul?


Fat loss, muscle tone, better skin, hair etc results are normally more pronounced on women


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

^^^2 months into kigs and I'm getting all that. Ok I'm not a woman but..... Don't like the copious amount of sweat I produce overnight but the mrs will have to live with it!

Might start ghrp with the kigs and see what that's all about!


----------

